# Bismarck Area



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Would anyone be willing to point me in the direction of a good place to bow hunt I am leaving tomorrow night with my 12 year old son and he is suppose to be bow hunting out there for the rest of the week. My cousin had a spot lined up and the farmer changed his mind about letting us hunt so now we are scrambling trying to find a spot to get him on his first buck any help would be greatly appreciated I will not be hunting it will only be my son.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been on the river bottoms on public, my son and I have yet to even see a deer though. Even where not to go is good lol. I seem to be hitting those places first.


----------

